# Dinner for four



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all,

I managed to shoot these (if I dare say so) great shots shortly after dropping in some algae pellets. Usually they scatter while feeding and become a little bumpy, but for a change they all lined up nicely, all enjoying their meal in peace.

Here are the pics:



















On the pictures you see (fltr): L029 Galaxy Pleco, L316 Rio Jari Zebra Pleco, L264 Sultan Pleco (fin is frailed: I think one of my Redbellies tagged him...) and L002 Tiger Panaque.

Hope you like 'em


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice man. I like the way there lined up.

Sultan Power!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Jonas! Do you plan on taking the Sultan out for a little while to recover?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice collection you got there.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Jonas! Do you plan on taking the Sultan out for a little while to recover?
> [snapback]1128314[/snapback]​


Nah - it happened over a months ago (which is why I think it won't fully heal), but he never seemed affacted by it. He's as active as always and eating well - I don't think he shows any signs of stress, weakness or anything else that might trigger an attack from the Reds, and I certainly don't think the chances of being attacked are larger than shortly after his fin was messed up.

Thanks for your compliments, guys


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

very nice pics :nod:


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

very cool pics man


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i want your sultan pleco


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesoem shot jonas..wondering do the cats get along without fighting?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm not to good on pleco ID but the gray one with black spots is very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW you are a brave man if those are all in with p's


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Alright, I hated plecos for a long time, but they have grown on me. Those are some sweet fish for sure!


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

nice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I'm not to good on pleco ID but the gray one with black spots is very nice!!!!!!!!!!!![snapback]1129265[/snapback]​


That's a Sultan Pleco (L264: Leporacanthicus joselimai) - one of my favorites.
I've been keeping fancy pleco's with piranha's for quite some time now (some two years), and it goes amazingly well. Yes, I do loose a pleco from time to time (most recently a Gold Nugget, which was the first casualty in over 12 months), but by understanding their needs and behaviour it is possible to set up a tank in which both pleco's and piranha's can coexist quite well. Of course there are no guarantees it will last forever, but to me it's worth the risk.

Raf, they do have their fights from time to time, but it's never really serious. They seem to have quite a well-established pecking order, so overall they get along quite well.

Thanks for all your kind words, guys


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Awesome pics man! Ya gotta love the tank cleaners!


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

nice


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool shot


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks great........


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

haha, that's classic. that's good sig material. ilove how they're lined up


----------

